# Brand New Bolt+ x2 Sealed in Original box - $489 - Ebay or $470 Paypal Direct.



## dssguy2 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a couple Bolt+ for sale on eBay sealed and brand new. If you are interested you can check one of them out here. If it sells, I will post another.

TiVo BOLT PLUS DVR with 450 HD Hours (3TB), 6-tuners - Sealed In Box | eBay

If you want to pay through Paypal and have a verified address, I can reduce the price down to $470.

Save money on TAX over buying through Amazon or Tivo.


----------



## dssguy2 (Sep 18, 2013)

First one sold, here is the link to the other.

TiVo BOLT PLUS DVR with 450 HD Hours (3TB), 6-tuners - Sealed In Box | eBay


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

All-In/Lifetime service is *not included *with the unit, correct?


----------

